# Hello everyone...one extra member



## mariposa (May 16, 2004)

Im a 32 year old, new to treatment. After three years of trying, had tests done at the NHS, they were so slow, its taken them a year just to do all the blood tests...so Im now at Woking Nuffield and will be doing the egg sharing scheme donating my eggs and having cheaper IVF. This was the treatment advised for me. Does anyone know if I will have to have a general anasthetic for egg collection or could it be local


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
Firstly welcome to the site, I am sure you will find it very helpful and supportive  

As for GA for EC, some people have GA and some people have sedation, I only have sedation, and find it OK, I am offered both, but opt for the easier option for me, as I hate the after effects of GA.

Wishing you loads of luck for your first cycle.

Take care and enjoy the site  

Jo
x x x


----------



## larwa (May 16, 2004)

Hi Mariposa,

I had sedation as well...a very easy option I found with no side effects.

Hope all goes well for you...best of luck.

Larwa


----------



## LisaH (May 9, 2004)

Dear Mariposa

I have had sedation on both of my ec's before and really, it's ok. You can't even remember everything. My Husband was in with me and said I started saying things I don't remember at all!!

Anyway glad you found the site - it's been a great help to me and GOOD LUCK!!!

Love

Lisa


----------



## mini (May 17, 2004)

HI 

I am also being treated at the Woking Nuffield and for my EC they did a general - admitted in the morning and out by 2pm - i wasn't offered an alternative but i would say that i was happy to have the GA. good luck with the cycle Mini x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Mariposa,

Welcome to FF! It is a great site and you will get lots of support and advice here.

Good luck with your tx.

Laine x


----------

